# Who is Tom Bombadil?



## Timothy (Oct 28, 2004)

I have read many times the chapters where Tom Bombadil appears but I can not understand who he really is.I would like you to give me more information about Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 29, 2004)

I suggest you take a look at the second post in this thread. 
As you will discover, there are in fact numerous threads on this subject already...


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2004)

I am actually the only one who knows the answer to that question. I solved it awhile ago and you will find the answer in this thread:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=15469&highlight=Bombadil+Suess

Even the GREAT ARD does not know! BUT I ELGEE know.

Read and be enlightened!


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 29, 2004)

There is a reason very few posted in that thread, Elgee...  


> Read and be enlightened!



Or: read it and weep...


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2004)

Why not do both?



You only fear the truth, Ard. But this is off topic. . .but I don't think there is anything else to be said in this thread.

All has been said
In response to the thread,
And now the thread
Is practically dead.

Suess would be proud.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry but who is Suess?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 29, 2004)

ahsdfdhkjahfjlkashf;sdhf


Hits her head against the keyboard at the thought of someone growing up without Dr. Suess!

You can delete these off topic posts once Astaldo has seen them, Ard. I'm ok with that. He just needs to be enlightened.

www.suessville.com
www.suess.org
http://www.seuss.org/seuss/seuss.bio.html


----------

